# What has two thumbs and just got a free Hole Hawg?



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

THIS GUY!!!:thumbup: I love when my boss decides it's better to throw out tools than to recondition them.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Schweeet. We have an outfit called Penn Tool who we buy all our tools and consumables from. They are a factory authorized repair shop, so we can give them burned out tools and they rebuild them, or we can buy junkers for cheap and have them recondition them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't you get a bunch of free Spartan stuff a few months ago too? I don't want to work there but just give me the address and I'll check the dumpster weekly. :thumbup:







Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Needs a new chuck - found online for $42, new power cord - about $10, a tool bag for storage - about $15. $300 tool for about $70 not bad, and it's the two speed version too.


----------

